# Can't view Apple pages



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 10, 2015)

Went to the Apple site to look at the new Macbook and noticed that most of the page is blank in both Chromium and Firefox. For those who are CSS aware, opacity for most of the elements is set to zero which is hiding them. Am I the only one with this issue? I don't think it has anything to do directly with FreeBSD but I'm wondering if Apple's javascript is mis-detecting something with FreeBSD.

http://www.apple.com/macbook/
http://www.apple.com/watch/


----------



## Juanitou (Mar 10, 2015)

They look all right here with Firefox under Windows 8 but are completely blank with Vimb under FreeBSD 10.1.

EDIT: I have installed Firefox alongside Vimb and the result is the same… if you enable JavaScript! With JavaScript disabled the visual content is there.


----------



## tobik@ (Mar 10, 2015)

drhowarddrfine said:


> Am I the only one with this issue?


No, I have the same problem. It works with Google Chrome and Firefox under Linux, but not with any FreeBSD browser (tried Firefox, Chromium, and Surf).


----------



## fernandel (Mar 10, 2015)

It works with Firefox 36.0.1 but not with Xombrero. I have FreeBSD 10.1, KDE 4.14.3.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 10, 2015)

I emailed them and now the Watch link works but /macbook/ does not. I believe it's only images that don't show.


----------



## jrm@ (Mar 10, 2015)

It's broken here with Firefox/Conkeror.  Spoofing the user-agent didn't help.


----------



## ronaldlees (Mar 21, 2015)

You didn't buy a ticket to the walled garden.


----------

